# Sev's Dedications



## SevSevens

TheProphetLaLa said:


> XD Your dancing videos are awesome. I laughed for a good 5 minutes on the white stripes one. Keep killin it.


Gee thanks. lol....that video is too funny also.


----------



## SevSevens

Superfluous said:


> You have nice calves.


thanks...
:wink:


----------



## SevSevens

How does one handle rejection? The same way Shakespeare did. With theater and drama...and nepoleon dynamite.

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse

Play this take off the sound on the bottom and watch the bottom...thanks..


----------



## SevSevens

I gotta say....I handled this like a true alpha. LOL.


----------



## Rafiki

@SevSevens
love the zach morris


----------



## Rafiki

@_SevSevens_

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHDvCo_665c#t=4m15s

until 4:30


----------



## SevSevens

@pancaketreehouse

Thank you for that sunny clip. That was awesome. It was so funny. I needed that man.


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> @_SevSevens_
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHDvCo_665c#t=4m15s
> 
> until 4:30


that dude is like voicing my internal thoughts.


----------



## Veggie

@SevSevens - Just curious. What about me drives you to include me in all of these mentions?


----------



## SevSevens

Hi Veggie, I'm at my phone so can't tag you but here's what drives me to tag you:

I tag you because I think that you are intelligent and beautiful inside and out and I feel like based on our brief interactions you are open enough to accept my weirdness. My art is really barely art at all and its avant garde weird weird weird. So I am honored to have you as an audience in any respect.

Sorry if it is wearing thin on you. That is not my attention. I like how people might share their weirdness too and maybe would rename the thread to people who do super weird art tags.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> Hi Veggie, I'm at my phone so can't tag you but here's what drives me to tag you:
> 
> I tag you because I think that you are intelligent and beautiful inside and out and I feel like based on our brief interactions you are open enough to accept my weirdness. My art is really barely art at all and its avant garde weird weird weird. So I am honored to have you as an audience in any respect.
> 
> Sorry if it is wearing thin on you. That is not my attention. I like how people might share their weirdness too and maybe would rename the thread to people who do super weird art tags.


I'm open not because I'm a fountain of "OMG I love it!" but because I think weirdness is fun. Though it seems to be my lot in life to never get tagged in the fun and cool things that my weird likes, but only the "listen to me's!" of the world. I mean, that's cool too I guess, but. What's the point sometimes? I'm not everyone else's audience. Really, they're lucky I show up.

Don't read too much into this as to how it pertains to specifically my interaction with you. Lol. I'm just in a really fucking weird end of my rope place right now and you provide an avenue for my thoughts.

But yea, you're one of the more interesting people on this forum imo so if you want to keep mentioning me I don't mind. Lol.

*Something funny*


----------



## Gossip Goat

Thanks for showing me that Odesza song.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> I'm open not because I'm a fountain of "OMG I love it!" but because I think weirdness is fun. Though it seems to be my lot in life to never get tagged in the fun and cool things that my weird likes, but only the "listen to me's!" of the world. I mean, that's cool too I guess, but. What's the point sometimes? I'm not everyone else's audience. Really, they're lucky I show up.
> 
> Don't read too much into this as to how it pertains to specifically my interaction with you. Lol. I'm just in a really fucking weird end of my rope place right now and you provide an avenue for my thoughts.
> 
> But yea, you're one of the more interesting people on this forum imo so if you want to keep mentioning me I don't mind. Lol.
> 
> *Something funny*


Thanks. I thought I was creeping you out or something and I was like, "rag muffins! that ain't who I am."


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Thanks for showing me that Odesza song.


You're welcome

* *




Zac approves of the cult of the goat


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> Thanks. I thought I was creeping you out or something and I was like, "rag muffins! that ain't who I am."


Dear SevSevens,

You ain't what? A creeper? Are we suuuuuurree? 

Sometimes when you've been screaming pay attention to me you get confused when people actually do it. \o/

But I can be a drama queen too. To say that it's "my lot in life" is an exaggeration. I apologize if you were unnecessarily concerned. Though I have had to invite myself to parties. Or throw them myself and make them look pretty and smell nice so that people show up for them. Probably due to my narcissistic and manipulative seven fix. 

Is this socially awkward to share these thoughts considering that you could be a creeper? I believe it is. But if you like weird art I figured I'd hold you hostage for some too because I'm caring like that.

- This post has been brought to you by weird art by Veggie.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> Dear SevSevens,
> 
> You ain't what? A creeper? Are we suuuuuurree?
> 
> Sometimes when you've been screaming pay attention to me you get confused when people actually do it. \o/
> 
> But I can be a drama queen too. To say that it's "my lot in life" is an exaggeration. I apologize if you were unnecessarily concerned. Though I have had to invite myself to parties. Or throw them myself and make them look pretty and smell nice so that people show up for them. Probably due to my narcissistic and manipulative seven fix.
> 
> Is this socially awkward to share these thoughts considering that you could be a creeper? I believe it is. But if you like weird art I figured I'd hold you hostage for some too because I'm caring like that.
> 
> - This post has been brought to you by weird art by Veggie.


Please hold me hostage whenever you want. I am a willing hostage in this case.

Your writing is true art indeed, and the aroma you leave behind is legendary. Never have I heard a single complaint about your parties to lure lost kinds from sea into the harbors of your subtle admiration, and at the same time admirable self.

But could it be you have more art to show? Please do post here or tag me when thee wishes lady of mystery, for there is no greater reward than to follow such a nebulous silhouette of mental acuity to their heart's delight, even if it be at first a mischievous cunning on behalf of a reflection, for does not the moon reflect the sun, and in turn, by the great law upon which subtlety leads to great inventions, the sun certainly reflects the moon, although unknown to the laity - for certain.

But I am too verbose now, but it is your fault for the inspiration, and I blame myself for it though.

So I ask then finally, are thee a 7? An enthusiast, or by seven do you refereth to something beyond my thoughtful yet watery inspired state?
(kneels)


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> So I ask then finally, are thee a 7? An enthusiast, or by seven do you refereth to something beyond my thoughtful yet watery inspired state?
> (kneels)


I am but a seventh dwarf. Forever stunted in my quest to keep whimsy alive.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> I am but a seventh dwarf. Forever stunted in my quest to keep whimsy alive.


This is quite nice, me thinks. I shall let this vision of you as a dwarf grow in my mind like a flower.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> This is quite nice, me thinks. I shall let this vision of you as a dwarf grow in my mind like a flower.


A flower that smells like poop and resembles vagina dentata

_The rotten-meat-scented corpse flower (Amorphophallus titanum) may get all of the mainstream press, what with its flashy blooming parties that attract admirers from all across the globe. But on the botanical weirdness scale, it's easily trumped by Hydnora africana, a parasitic flower found in southern Africa.

The Hydnora's spherical flower grows on the roots of other plants and strongly resembles the graboids from Tremors. This strange plant has a putrid pollination tactic. It emits the scent of feces to attract nearby dung beetles. And do you see those tooth-like structures on the plant? Those aren't for eating the insects — it's quite the opposite, in fact. As the American Botanical Society explains:


The flower of Hydnora is a kind of intricate trap. Or, as we will see, a temporary trap. The flower of Hydnora, when it first opens, has white threadlike structures that cross the gap between the "sepals." The openings between these threads are barely large enough for a beetle to enter [...] Although a beetle may enter a flower, it evidently has difficulty in finding its way out of the flower. This keeps it inside a flower long enough so that the beetle can pick up pollen or deposit pollen on its surface onto the stigmas at the bottom of the floral tube.

The Hydnora traps the dung beetle inside its flower for several days so the insect has ample time to become covered in pollen. But the beetle doesn't starve during its stay at the Hotel Hydnora — it chows down on nourishing tissue and excess pollen.

When the beetle eventually emerges, it is sated, drenched in genetic material, and living proof that natural selection is sometimes guided by a cosmic unknowable middle school student. Somewhere on Earth, a species of Penis-Fart kelp is just itching to be discovered._


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> A flower that smells like poop and resembles vagina dentata
> 
> _The rotten-meat-scented corpse flower (Amorphophallus titanum) may get all of the mainstream press, what with its flashy blooming parties that attract admirers from all across the globe. But on the botanical weirdness scale, it's easily trumped by Hydnora africana, a parasitic flower found in southern Africa.
> 
> The Hydnora's spherical flower grows on the roots of other plants and strongly resembles the graboids from Tremors. This strange plant has a putrid pollination tactic. It emits the scent of feces to attract nearby dung beetles. And do you see those tooth-like structures on the plant? Those aren't for eating the insects — it's quite the opposite, in fact. As the American Botanical Society explains:
> 
> 
> The flower of Hydnora is a kind of intricate trap. Or, as we will see, a temporary trap. The flower of Hydnora, when it first opens, has white threadlike structures that cross the gap between the "sepals." The openings between these threads are barely large enough for a beetle to enter [...] Although a beetle may enter a flower, it evidently has difficulty in finding its way out of the flower. This keeps it inside a flower long enough so that the beetle can pick up pollen or deposit pollen on its surface onto the stigmas at the bottom of the floral tube.
> 
> The Hydnora traps the dung beetle inside its flower for several days so the insect has ample time to become covered in pollen. But the beetle doesn't starve during its stay at the Hotel Hydnora — it chows down on nourishing tissue and excess pollen.
> 
> When the beetle eventually emerges, it is sated, drenched in genetic material, and living proof that natural selection is sometimes guided by a cosmic unknowable middle school student. Somewhere on Earth, a species of Penis-Fart kelp is just itching to be discovered._


What a beautiful flower to have growing in my mind of you. I am so grateful for it. Thank you. I will forever cherish this flower..the corpse flower.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> What a beautiful flower to have growing in my mind of you. I am so grateful for it. Thank you. I will forever cherish this flower..the corpse flower.


The rotten-meat-scented corpse flower (Amorphophallus titanum). That gives it flavor 

Or I can be the parasitical flower too. I'll let you have your pick.


----------



## Veggie

Cosmic unknowable middle school student has a certain ring to it too.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> The rotten-meat-scented corpse flower (Amorphophallus titanum). That gives it flavor
> 
> Or I can be the parasitical flower too. I'll let you have your pick.


Excuse me. I need to open the window for it is rather hot in here suddenly.


----------



## SevSevens

@Veggie


Can I dedicate a drunken dance to you?


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> @Veggie
> 
> 
> Can I dedicate a drunken dance to you?


Absolutely. I look forward to it 

Not sure if you're still drunk though. Or if you were. Or if you're planning to be again if you were.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> Absolutely. I look forward to it
> 
> Not sure if you're still drunk though. Or if you were. Or if you're planning to be again if you were.


I passed out sorry. But now that I know it's cool I'll have some more time to work on it next time I'm drunk.

Thanks!!

Looking forward to it.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy

My friends, I dedicate this song to all of you because it is the truest song I could ever sing. IT is a song which I hold dear to my heart and present to you with all of my love. I hope it is mildly pleasing.





Here I stand head in hand
Turn my face to the wall
If she's gone I can't go on
Feeling two-foot small
Everywhere people stare
Each and every day
I can see them laugh at me
And I hear them say
Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away
How can I even try
I can never win
Hearing them, seeing them
In the state I'm in
How could she say to me
Love will find a way
Gather round all you clowns
Let me hear you say
Hey you've got to hide your love away
Hey you've got to hide your love away


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> My friends, I dedicate this song to all of you because it is the truest song I could ever sing. IT is a song which I hold dear to my heart and present to you with all of my love. I hope it is mildly pleasing.


I'll make you a sandwich buddy. :hearts:


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy
> 
> My friends, I dedicate this song to all of you because it is the truest song I could ever sing. IT is a song which I hold dear to my heart and present to you with all of my love. I hope it is mildly pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I stand head in hand
> Turn my face to the wall
> If she's gone I can't go on
> Feeling two-foot small
> Everywhere people stare
> Each and every day
> I can see them laugh at me
> And I hear them say
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> How can I even try
> I can never win
> Hearing them, seeing them
> In the state I'm in
> How could she say to me
> Love will find a way
> Gather round all you clowns
> Let me hear you say
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away


Nice , do you take requests?


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> I'll make you a sandwich buddy. :hearts:



I think I would love that! Can we go by the lake after and listen to the waves crash against the rocks?:cheers2::ball::woof::th_blush:


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Nice , do you take requests?


Yes...as long as it isn't a jimi hendrix song...I have to be able to learn it. I love requests. It's a challenge and a special connection to the person who requested it.


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> Yes...as long as it isn't a jimi hendrix song...I have to be able to learn it. I love requests. It's a challenge and a special connection to the person who requested it.


Can you play this?


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Can you play this?


...what a curve ball...I'll try to learn it but I'm going to have to play it in the octave I can sing in...this one will take time...


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> I think I would love that! Can we go by the lake after and listen to the waves crash against the rocks?:cheers2::ball::woof::th_blush:


Lakes have rocks?

:shocked:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Can you play this? On your guitar?






By tomorrow?


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> ...what a curve ball...I'll try to learn it but I'm going to have to play it in the octave I can sing in...this one will take time...







Is this version slightly easier?


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> Can you play this? On your guitar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By tomorrow?


lol!!


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Is this version slightly easier?


Yes...I think I can get this one out...it's easier than I thought.


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Is this version slightly easier?


it's not going to be like this version....but it will be something at least.


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Is this version slightly easier?


it's not going to be like this version....but it will be something at least.


----------



## Rafiki

I love this thread


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> I love this thread


 @tangerinedreams






post your stuff @Pankcakehouse


----------



## Rafiki

pank cake house

ugh
@_SevSevens_

will do!

Also is that an American Telecaster?


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> pank cake house
> 
> ugh
> @_SevSevens_
> 
> will do!
> 
> Also is that an American Telecaster?


Take your time...no rush..

You're one of my favorites on PERC. If you're every in the midwest let me know.
Yeah. It's not the really expensive one though. I got it on a huge discount because it was chipped on the back..It's a challenge to play...a beast...got have strong hands, iron kung fu master grip.


----------



## Rafiki

I have to preface whatever I put up here with I AM NOT A SINGER. 
I don't know how to find a key, so I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how to sing this, but this is the "sandpaper" draft as I call it of a song I wrote two days ago. 
It's also only the first verse/bridgey-hook so it's not yet complete.
Now that I've safeguarded myself:






Also after posting it, I realize I'm on capo 4, and I tend to play on 1/2 but hey! @_SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @ the world_


----------



## Rafiki

SevSevens said:


> Take your time...no rush..
> 
> You're one of my favorites on PERC. If you're every in the midwest let me know.
> Yeah. It's not the really expensive one though. I got it on a huge discount because it was chipped on the back..It's a challenge to play...a beast...got have strong hands, iron kung fu master grip.



Hah, yeah my first real electric was a white/cream fender strat (can't remember if it was cream before the years of use lol, it's a bit... to use a word I learned from you "wayworn"). Think it was around $700. Eventually got a Randy Rhoads Jackson black flying V with uneven legs (looked like √ as opposed to V) and then I switched to acoustic.

Whereabout midwest? i'm in New York. so ditto to you and NYC


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> I have to preface whatever I put up here with I AM NOT A SINGER.
> I don't know how to find a key, so I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how to sing this, but this is the "sandpaper" draft as I call it of a song I wrote two days ago.
> It's also only the first verse/bridgey-hook so it's not yet complete.
> Now that I've safeguarded myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also after posting it, I realize I'm on capo 4, and I tend to play on 1/2 but hey! @_SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @ the world_


I can't see the video!


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> Hah, yeah my first real electric was a white/cream fender strat (can't remember if it was cream before the years of use lol, it's a bit... to use a word I learned from you "wayworn"). Think it was around $700. Eventually got a Randy Rhoads Jackson black flying V with uneven legs (looked like √ as opposed to V) and then I switched to acoustic.
> 
> Whereabout midwest? i'm in New York. so ditto to you and NYC


Around St. Louis, Illinois.


----------



## Rafiki

put it private not unlisted. should be ok now.


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> I have to preface whatever I put up here with I AM NOT A SINGER.
> I don't know how to find a key, so I'm still waiting for someone to tell me how to sing this, but this is the "sandpaper" draft as I call it of a song I wrote two days ago.
> It's also only the first verse/bridgey-hook so it's not yet complete.
> Now that I've safeguarded myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also after posting it, I realize I'm on capo 4, and I tend to play on 1/2 but hey! @_SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @ the world_


Fucking unreal awesome. How long have you been playing for? You're fucking smooth...you might be in the same key as me actually..and your fucking slick too.

You remind me of one of my friends. He used to get so many girls!


----------



## ai.tran.75

SevSevens said:


> @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy
> 
> My friends, I dedicate this song to all of you because it is the truest song I could ever sing. IT is a song which I hold dear to my heart and present to you with all of my love. I hope it is mildly pleasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I stand head in hand
> Turn my face to the wall
> If she's gone I can't go on
> Feeling two-foot small
> Everywhere people stare
> Each and every day
> I can see them laugh at me
> And I hear them say
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> How can I even try
> I can never win
> Hearing them, seeing them
> In the state I'm in
> How could she say to me
> Love will find a way
> Gather round all you clowns
> Let me hear you say
> Hey you've got to hide your love away
> Hey you've got to hide your love away


one of my fav- you totally made my day=)


----------



## SevSevens

ai.tran.75 said:


> one of my fav- you totally made my day=)


 @ai.tran.75

Thank you so much! You've made my day now too!


----------



## Chocolatentropy

@SevSevens Awww... I absolutely love the Beatles.T-T And you played so well too, full of heart.
On a side note, both your guitar and capo look so nice! I've always wanted a black [email protected]@


----------



## The Hammer

@SevSevens, thank you for sharing. You're very talented.


----------



## SevSevens

Getting in touch with the self deprecating emo side.....is what I call this song.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy @GhostShadow @Ace Face

Here's a slow one for you all...the enemy of a ninja is gravity...but if an enemy can become a brother...then I ask you...is gravity the enemy or the brother?


----------



## Gossip Goat

It doesn't matter if it's slow or not I always crank the speed to twice the normal one.


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> It doesn't matter if it's slow or not I always crank the speed to twice the normal one.


did it look any good going fast?


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> did it look any good going fast?


Yeah, try it yourself.


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> Yeah, try it yourself.


I will. Still learning, "There she goes."


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy 

Hey guys. Sorry about tagging you again if you don't want to be tagged. WamphyriThrall, we talked yesterday and I hope it's cool I still tag you cause I care for your opinion.
I read you play bass so I'm tagging you because you are into music. @KindOfBlue06 we've been talking on and off as friends and I still have to express some sentiments I have about my time with a Jungian but in the meantime I hope to get you on this thread if that's cool. @Monster Melancholy
you like smashing pumpkins and by synchronicity I posted a song you were searching for. My first primary influence was Billy Corgan so I hope you can see that in my music.

Thank you all. The last couple days I've felt like I was channeling something from the ether so I post it here because I don't have many friends who are into music. I have asperger's syndrome and I pretty much just work all day and then make music so sorry if this is getting annoying.

I have two requests on the way but these songs are blocking me right now and I have to get them out. Thank you and sorry if I'm bugging you, just let me know.

So far I have:
There She goes - I'm almost done learning it
Dreams - by fleetwood mac, going to be hard so that one is pushed back a bit

Thank you for your time. I know it's valuable. I am very lucky to have the tools and friends here to share this with.

So here are my two songs...Bipolar Vampire, and Ashton Grove.


----------



## SevSevens

@ficsci
wanted to tag you here because I read that you like bass and you may be a musician...so please take a gander at some of my stuff at your leisure. My two latest works(channelings) are above.


----------



## Rafiki

Keep 'em comin, Sev


----------



## Rafiki

Do you create dances to your OWN songs? Certainly only you would know the ideal mating ritual...


@Sevesevens


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> Do you create dances to your OWN songs? Certainly only you would know the ideal mating ritual...
> 
> 
> @Sevesevens


I can't do that. I feel like nature limited my capacity in that regard so that I didn't become too powerful like Magneto. As he was countered by Professor Xavier so too am I unable to manufacture dances to my own musical devices.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindOfBlue06

Hey guys. I know Christmas is almost here so me and my friend Gustav made this dance to the sugar plumb fairy from the nutcracker for you all. Pancaketreehouse reminded me of my old dance routines when he asked me to do one to my song so I decided to placate him with this ensemble. 

Thank you for your time. 
As always,

Love Sev (one of seven).


----------



## Gossip Goat

aw, no pointe shoes?


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> aw, no pointe shoes?


We'll make one in full dress and garb. This was just a rough draft.

Thanks for your idea. I just showed gustav fast forward and his ninja eyes popped out! I told him I learned it from the order of the Goat.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

LMFAO!!! Da fak? These are getting weirder and weirder as time goes bye.


----------



## Rafiki

They're also getting more self-aware


----------



## SevSevens

TheProphetLaLa said:


> LMFAO!!! Da fak? These are getting weirder and weirder as time goes bye.


Fun day at walmart panda?


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> They're also getting more self-aware


The organism is becoming self aware. The next stage is transcendence.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Veggie said:


> @SevSevens - Just curious. What about me drives you to include me in all of these mentions?


Yes, a curiosity I also share.

Except for the Sarah Mclachlan song, Building a Mystery (which was swell, I'd never actually listened to that), it feels like I'm part of a mass e-mail.

Not that I mind.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> Yes, a curiosity I also share.
> 
> Except for the Sarah Mclachlan song, Building a Mystery (which was swell, I'd never actually listened to that), it feels like I'm part of a mass e-mail.
> 
> Not that I mind.


Ah yes, Johnnyyukon, most of all I have chosen to include you because I feel as if we have a special kinship. For instance, I imagine that if we were in the woods we would be from the same tribe of elf, hunting orcs together, gelding creeps, and zombies.

Of course, I do not wish to often or disturb you. Just only to receive your opinion or participation or even a passing glance. But I have chosen to include you because I enjoyed reading your profile and because of some brief yet comical interactions we've had thus far.

The Sarah song was a total joke of course, I'm sure you don't listen to Sarah, although I could have been wrong - I listen to her from time to time.

Sorry if I offend good sir.


----------



## johnnyyukon

SevSevens said:


> Ah yes, Johnnyyukon, most of all I have chosen to include you because I feel as if we have a special kinship. For instance, I imagine that if we were in the woods we would be from the same tribe of elf, hunting orcs together, gelding creeps, and zombies.
> 
> Of course, I do not wish to often or disturb you. Just only to receive your opinion or participation or even a passing glance. But I have chosen to include you because I enjoyed reading your profile and because of some brief yet comical interactions we've had thus far.
> 
> The Sarah song was a total joke of course, I'm sure you don't listen to Sarah, although I could have been wrong - I listen to her from time to time.
> 
> Sorry if I offend good sir.


No offense taken, my friend. I'll sharpen my double sided battle axe which I have dubbed The Holy Ghoul Smitting Excalibur Axe of Destiny.


----------



## SevSevens

johnnyyukon said:


> No offense taken, my friend. I'll sharpen my double sided battle axe which I have dubbed The Holy Ghoul Smitting Excalibur Axe of Destiny.


HAHAHA! Thank you....I have a Bow of Awesome Fate with Arrows of Sturdy Traction that will feld any drow who interfere with our push through the forest.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindOfBlue06 


This song I wrote when I was addicted to heroine and opiates. That was a long time ago but the song stuck in my head.


----------



## SevSevens

Might as well drop this too...It's a freestyle to some chords.

I'll probably have there she goes out by tonight or tomorrow without the intro...the intro is messing me up.


----------



## Veggie

@SevSevens - Do you think you'll ever sing and dance for us at once?


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> @SevSevens - Do you think you'll ever sing and dance for us at once?


Yeah. I guess that's something I could work on. That might be kind of fun. Have you ever done that? Sing and dance?


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> Yeah. I guess that's something I could work on. That might be kind of fun. Have you ever done that? Sing and dance?


I can dance but I can't sing. At least anymore. I did star in my church's musical when I was in the fifth grade. I think there was dancing. I was Psaltina. The wife of Psalms. Who's apparently secretly a person. In elementary school. But yea, it was a production. Lol.

I was a theatre major in college but I got cast more in film and experimental stuff. I sucked at musical theatre.

Anyway, singing sugarplum fairy would be fun  Or some variation.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> I can dance but I can't sing. At least anymore. I did star in my church's musical when I was in the fifth grade. I think there was dancing. I was Psaltina. The wife of Psalms. Who's apparently secretly a person. In elementary school. But yea, it was a production. Lol.
> 
> I was a theatre major in college but I got cast more in film and experimental stuff. I sucked at musical theatre.
> 
> Anyway, singing sugarplum fairy would be fun  Or some variation.


I'll keep that in mind if I ever get into film. My brother and I are thinking about it. Still doing anything in that area? Experimental film sounds like it might be right up my alley.


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> I'll keep that in mind if I ever get into film. My brother and I are thinking about it. Still doing anything in that area? Experimental film sounds like it might be right up my alley.


I went to school in the Baltimore-DC area and I'm in Atlanta now. I just went to a festival in the artsy district here for the first time yesterday though and took down various theatre info. I've talked about doing extra work at some point with a friend. Georgia has gotten really huge as a place to film.

And yea, I feel like you could work with experimental film. LOL.


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> I went to school in the Baltimore-DC area and I'm in Atlanta now. I just went to a festival in the artsy district here for the first time yesterday though and took down various theatre info. I've talked about doing extra work at some point with a friend. Georgia has gotten really huge as a place to film.
> 
> And yea, I feel like you could work with experimental film. LOL.


We're in the process of doing a bunch of rough draft ideas and then moving on to a phase for acquiring the proper equipment. I'm definately going to consider coming down to Georgia then....seems like an interesting place anyways...This is like a two year plan for us though so I'll let you know how it folds out.


----------



## SevSevens

@Veggie @Superfluous @Gossip Goat


----------



## SevSevens

@tangerinedreams

look up.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> Dreams - by fleetwood mac, going to be hard so that one is pushed back a bit


:hearts:


----------



## SevSevens

my new friend...Clyme...God Loves Ugly.
@Clyme


----------



## Clyme

SevSevens said:


> my new friend...Clyme...God Loves Ugly.
> @_Clyme_
> -snip-


Ah, Qwel has fucking great flows. I'm quite fond of his Stone Soup album.

Anyway, here's one for you:


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> Ah, Qwel has fucking great flows. I'm quite fond of his Stone Soup album.
> 
> Anyway, here's one for you:


This is some new dope stuff I have never heard before. Thanks! Can't believe you know qwel. He's the only one who beat Eyedea in a battle. They gave it to Eyedea but I was there and Qwel won.


----------



## Clyme

SevSevens said:


> This is some new dope stuff I have never heard before. Thanks! Can't believe you know qwel. He's the only one who beat Eyedea in a battle. They gave it to Eyedea but I was there and Qwel won.


I'd be happy to share more if you're interested. Heh, I'm an underground and alternative rap enthusiast. Qwel's great. I didn't know that Qwel was in the battle-rap scene though. I've watched a handful of the rap battles that Eyedea was in but didn't see the one with Qwel (to the best of my knowledge). Was this Scribble Jam or a different venue? Also, it's amazing that you were able to see those.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindOfBlue06 @Clyme @Popinjay
Hey guys. I'm feeling really positive today. I wanted to capture my positivity and dedicate this to all of you and Clyme and Popinjay. These are two friends I made here today and they are as dope as anyone. I know you all as friends here and your support is tremendous. Every day I'm sending out positive vibes and all during work I can't wait to step my game up. Thanks....


----------



## Clyme

@SevSevens: Ah man, that was absolutely fantastic.


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> @SevSevens: Ah man, that was absolutely fantastic.


Thank you man. I just channeled our interaction and it came out like that. Your positivity lifted me.


----------



## Rafiki

Love the tilt album cover

still have yet to see/hear the newest vids


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> I'd be happy to share more if you're interested. Heh, I'm an underground and alternative rap enthusiast. Qwel's great. I didn't know that Qwel was in the battle-rap scene though. I've watched a handful of the rap battles that Eyedea was in but didn't see the one with Qwel (to the best of my knowledge). Was this Scribble Jam or a different venue? Also, it's amazing that you were able to see those.


I heard it once...but all I can find now is this thread...fucking sucks.
Qwel beef w/ Slug & Aesop | Rapmusic.com


----------



## Clyme

SevSevens said:


> I heard it once...but all I can find now is this thread...fucking sucks.
> Qwel beef w/ Slug & Aesop | Rapmusic.com


Well, that's terribly unfortunate. I hate when that happens.


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> Well, that's terribly unfortunate. I hate when that happens.


Tell me about it. The two greatest battle rappers, at least top ten, battle and no one records it except for a few people. I think qwel had it up on his site but took it down when Eyedea died...that's where I heard it.

He said something about having "Slug's dick on your breath."


----------



## Clyme

SevSevens said:


> Tell me about it. The two greatest battle rappers, at least top ten, battle and no one records it except for a few people. I think qwel had it up on his site but took it down when Eyedea died...that's where I heard it.
> 
> He said something about having "Slug's dick on your breath."


I really wish it were still around. Ah well.

Who are your favorite rap artists?


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> I really wish it were still around. Ah well.
> 
> Who are your favorite rap artists?


in no order.
1. aesop rock
2. slug
3. eyedea
4. Qwel
5. Typical cats in general.
6. Emcee Juice
7. Eminem
8. Jay Z
9. Biggie
10. Tupac
11. Nas
12. Unknown Prophets




13. Jedi Mind Tricks
14. Twista
15. KRS ONE
16. I mean the list goes on...
17. Mos Def
18. Tribe called quest.
19. Method Man
20. Mobb Deep

I used to freestyle too and win battles a lot but I stopped because there were too many drugs on that scene but I could probably go back now. Might do that one day.


----------



## Clyme

@SevSevens

I know many of those names and have heard some of their music, but outside of Tupac, Eminem, Eyedea, Slug, Aesop Rock, and Qwel, I've never given them much of a listen.

I have tons too, but the ones that are more prominent or that I've been listening to a lot lately are, in no particular order:

1. Eyedea
2. Slug
3. Aesop Rock
4. Tupac
5. Sadistik
6. Bentron Autobot
6b. Jack Diddly
7. Sapient
8. The Jokerr
9. Lo Key
10. 360
11. Closed Heart Surgery
11b. Rocom
12. C-Mob
13. Ceschi
14. Reverie
15. Sleep
16. Smoke
17. Spoonfull
18. Swordplay
19. Wildcard
20. Outsider
21. Noah23
22. Mr. Liqz
23. Триада
24. Рем Дигга

and it goes on and on.

Seriously though, rap has so many fantastic people in it. (Oh, and Adam Deacon, Buggsy, and Scruffizer are great too)


----------



## Popinjay

Cool thread, Sev.


----------



## SevSevens

popinjay said:


> cool thread, sev.


thank you!!!!!!!:th_woot::th_woot::th_woot::triumphant::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

The people who come here and take a gander really help me out a lot. They have no idea. Thank you to them too.


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> @SevSevens
> 
> I know many of those names and have heard some of their music, but outside of Tupac, Eminem, Eyedea, Slug, Aesop Rock, and Qwel, I've never given them much of a listen.
> 
> I have tons too, but the ones that are more prominent or that I've been listening to a lot lately are, in no particular order:
> 
> 1. Eyedea
> 2. Slug
> 3. Aesop Rock
> 4. Tupac
> 5. Sadistik
> 6. Bentron Autobot
> 6b. Jack Diddly
> 7. Sapient
> 8. The Jokerr
> 9. Lo Key
> 10. 360
> 11. Closed Heart Surgery
> 11b. Rocom
> 12. C-Mob
> 13. Ceschi
> 14. Reverie
> 15. Sleep
> 16. Smoke
> 17. Spoonfull
> 18. Swordplay
> 19. Wildcard
> 20. Outsider
> 21. Noah23
> 22. Mr. Liqz
> 23. Триада
> 24. Рем Дигга
> 
> and it goes on and on.
> 
> Seriously though, rap has so many fantastic people in it. (Oh, and Adam Deacon, Buggsy, and Scruffizer are great too)


Your list overlaps with mine but you have some new young gunz on there I gotta check out.


----------



## Clyme

SevSevens said:


> Your list overlaps with mine but you have some new young gunz on there I gotta check out.


I started with the overlaps for simplicity. ^^


----------



## SevSevens

Clyme said:


> I started with the overlaps for simplicity. ^^


i'll try and load up my old laptop with the webcam to skype or chat on skype one sec.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Choice @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindOfBlue06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna


This is a song request from Gossip Goat. I feel like it's her song now. I think that it belongs to her. If I did it any justice hten she brought out the best in me. Thank you gossip goat.
Thank you...in all seriousness x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0.





Laguna, I tagged you because I loved your poem. Hopefully you like mine.


----------



## Gossip Goat

@SevSevens
















































I enjoyed that very much<3


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> @SevSevens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed that very much<3















































Thanks. I'm on cloud nine. I enjoyed playing it and learning it. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Kurt Wagner

You guys are cute. ^^


----------



## Rafiki

SevSevens said:


> @_Superfluous_ @_Veggie_ @_sweetraglansweater_ @_tangerinedreams_ @_TheProphetLaLa_ @_i cant play the piano_ @_MaggieMay_ @_Casss_ @_JOHN_ @_johnnyyukon_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ai.tran.75_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Tetsuo Shima_ @_Ginnaynay_ @_Sporadic Aura_ @_Metasentient_ @_Gossip Goat_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_fair phantom_ @_AddictiveMuse_ @_Luke Skywalker_ @_GhostShadow_ @_The Hammer_ @_WamphyriThrall_ @_Choice_ @_Chocolatentropy_ @_ficsci_ @_Monster Melancholy_ @_KindOfBlue06_ @_Clyme_ @_Popinjay_ @_Laguna_
> 
> 
> This is a song request from Gossip Goat. I feel like it's her song now. I think that it belongs to her. If I did it any justice hten she brought out the best in me. Thank you gossip goat.
> Thank you...in all seriousness x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laguna, I tagged you because I loved your poem. Hopefully you like mine.



the long awaited, the long debated, @SevSevens!


----------



## Rafiki

Luke Skywalker said:


> You guys are cute. ^^


yeah like get it over with, am i rite?


----------



## Rafiki

*operator links to Matchmaking Thread*


----------



## Choice

@SevSevens please stop mentioning me. I know this thread exists and will look through it later on in my own time.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

pancaketreehouse said:


> yeah like get it over with, am i rite?


nah, they're really cute


----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> @_Superfluous_ @_Veggie_ @_sweetraglansweater_ @_tangerinedreams_ @_TheProphetLaLa_ @_i cant play the piano_ @_MaggieMay_ @_Casss_ @_JOHN_ @_johnnyyukon_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ai.tran.75_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Tetsuo Shima_ @_Ginnaynay_ @_Sporadic Aura_ @_Metasentient_ @_Gossip Goat_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_fair phantom_ @_AddictiveMuse_ @_Luke Skywalker_ @_GhostShadow_ @_The Hammer_ @_WamphyriThrall_ @_Choice_ @_Chocolatentropy_ @_ficsci_ @_Monster Melancholy_ @_KindOfBlue06_ @_Clyme_ @_Popinjay_ @_Laguna_
> 
> 
> This is a song request from Gossip Goat. I feel like it's her song now. I think that it belongs to her. If I did it any justice hten she brought out the best in me. Thank you gossip goat.
> Thank you...in all seriousness x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laguna, I tagged you because I loved your poem. Hopefully you like mine.


Honored to be tagged. Thank you! You are the cutest thing I have ever seen. I absolutely love this!! :glee::hearteyes:Wow.

This sounds crazy, but when you sing the refrain in the 3 lines: 1 - brain, 2 - contain, 3 - remain ... I feel like I want to hear the remain line in a flat note or up (or down) a half step. Do you know what I mean? I feel like it is a little change that would make the rhythm completely pop. Yay love it! Thanks again. Keep writing. Keep singing!!!!
:eagerness:


----------



## SevSevens

Laguna said:


> Honored to be tagged. Thank you! You are the cutest thing I have ever seen. I absolutely love this!! :glee::hearteyes:Wow.
> 
> This sounds crazy, but when you sing the refrain in the 3 lines: 1 - brain, 2 - contain, 3 - remain ... I feel like I want to hear the remain line in a flat note or up (or down) a half step. Do you know what I mean? I feel like it is a little change that would make the rhythm completely pop. Yay love it! Thanks again. Keep writing. Keep singing!!!!
> :eagerness:


Yes I do actually! Thank you. And thanks you said you were honored to be tagged. The honor is mine! Besos!


----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> Yes I do actually! Thank you. And thanks you said you were honored to be tagged. The honor is mine! Besos!


Besos! :lovekitty::tickled_pink::sentimental:


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindOfBlue06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna@O_o

Hey my dudes and dudettes. After a rigorous and grueling work Friday, nearly blinded by an excel sheet that I was working on for seven hours, which almost became a religious experience at points, I had to come home and explode.

First came AC/DC on the radio. Then the head banging in the car. Then the lady smiling at me in the elevator. The other good thing is too that all the ladies at work were impressed with me because I was holding the door open and I was literally gentleman number one.

All in all though...I had to just rock out anyways. So I wanted to share it this song with you cause it captured that energy and wish you all a safe weekend.


----------



## Veggie

@SevSevens - You're especially in the zone in this one. I feel like it's album quality 

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## Metalize

I have a question but it might be potentially r00d.....


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> @SevSevens - You're especially in the zone in this one. I feel like it's album quality
> 
> What are you up to this weekend?


HEY THANK YOU! and Thanks yeah. I really felt the zone, that's the word I would use and do use frequently. Plus it's because of you all here who have really inspired me to write and be more creative.

I don't have plans this weekend yet but I hope something falls through. I'm just rolling with the energy right now trying to see where it takes me. 

I feel like dancing but the people I usually go out with are doing other stuff and kind of just drink till 5am...I'm trying to do something sooner than 3 am, haha, so I'm kind of just wondering. I'm definitely going to go run right now and work out right now - I work out and run to be fit to play guitar and work.

Not sure what tomorrow will bring. 

How about you?


----------



## Veggie

SevSevens said:


> HEY THANK YOU! and Thanks yeah. I really felt the zone, that's the word I would use and do use frequently. Plus it's because of you all here who have really inspired me to write and be more creative.
> 
> I don't have plans this weekend yet but I hope something falls through. I'm just rolling with the energy right now trying to see where it takes me.
> 
> I feel like dancing but the people I usually go out with are doing other stuff and kind of just drink till 5am...I'm trying to do something sooner than 3 am, haha, so I'm kind of just wondering. I'm definitely going to go run right now and work out right now - I work out and run to be fit to play guitar and work.
> 
> Not sure what tomorrow will bring.
> 
> How about you?


I agreed to be my friend's boyfriend to some couple's party because her baby daddy is out of the country on business lol. And I might do something involving apples and pumpkins and the outdoors tomorrow but I haven't heard anything as follow up about it from people so I also might not.

Right now I'm just really bored. I popped open a bottle of wine but I haven't started drinking it yet. I've been mostly sober this week. But it is Friday. So.

I need to get my gym membership back on track. I have to settle a debt with them right now because of this whole annoying thing that happened. Otherwise working out wouldn't be a bad idea.

Enjoy your run.

Rock out when you get back.

And cheers to taking it one day at a time


----------



## SevSevens

Veggie said:


> I agreed to be my friend's boyfriend to some couple's party because her baby daddy is out of the country on business lol. And I might do something involving apples and pumpkins and the outdoors tomorrow but I haven't heard anything as follow up about it from people so I also might not.
> 
> Right now I'm just really bored. I popped open a bottle of wine but I haven't started drinking it yet. I've been mostly sober this week. But it is Friday. So.
> 
> I need to get my gym membership back on track. I have to settle a debt with them right now because of this whole annoying thing that happened. Otherwise working out wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> Enjoy your run.
> 
> Rock out when you get back.
> 
> And cheers to taking it one day at a time


Thank you! Noble adventures await us both. 

Cheers!


----------



## Rafiki

=]


----------



## Rafiki

just a sorta faithful first fifty seconds of Andy McKee's Rylynn.
The real version here:






It's really the best.

My attempt:


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> just a sorta faithful first fifty seconds of Andy McKee's Rylynn.
> The real version here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really the best.
> 
> My attempt:


Really great Pancaketreehouse.
did you start with classical guitar? P.s. Now I know why your name is pancaketreehouse...cool channel. I know what you mean by SE.


----------



## SevSevens

@pancaketreehouse

I was just watching your video on SE/NI from 2014 and you mentioned that you read the only way out is through, and that you read it on an honest tea bottle.

Strangely enough, yesterday at work I was convincing a coworker to forego Snapple for honest tea because of the high amount of sugar in Snapple.

Strange synchronicity..I also relate to what you're saying about SE/NI.


----------



## SevSevens

@pancaketreehouse 

How's this?

* *




[video @pancaketreehouse [/video]


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindofBlue06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o 

How's it going. I just discovered a new drop c tuning I've been playing around with and I wrote this song. The song is about a girl who is stuck in her ways of doing drugs. It's a big theme in modern music. Right now J. Cole made a song called "Don't Save her, she don't want to be saved."

It's along those lines. A lot of people tell me I sound like I'm grunge. I don't try to make grunge music. It's just what happens. I guess I am a product of my environment.

So...Here is my frist song written in drop c...and the lyrics..

Hopefully you're not put off by it. Thanks.
An astrologer once told me that we need each other to create. I give thanks to you all for any time what so ever. Please call on me too.




Lyrics

* *





Baby I don't wanna
See you drown again
drown like you wanna
Where's your marijuana
Where's your marijuana
Baby I don't wanna
See you drown again
Save you if I can
Save you if I can
You don't want my hand
Save you if I can

It feels alright
It feels alright
We go all night
It Feels alright

Baby I Don't wanna
See you drown agian
Baby don't you wanna
make a brand new friend
Where's your marijuana
Where's your marijuana
I'll save you if I can
I'll save you if I can
I'll save you if you will
I'll save you from that pill

It feels alright
It feels alright
We do it all night
Baby I don't wanna
See you drown again
You know you really wanna
Where's your marijuana
It feels alright
It feels arlight


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o


NEVER LOOK BACK! YOU HEAR ME! KEEP GOING....LIVE, BREATH, THRIVE, EXPLODE, REST, GROW, and TRHIVE!
Don't FUCKING LOOK BACK!
ALWAYS MOVE FORWARD!


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @Monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia

Saint I tagged you but if you don't want to be tagged let me know. @spidershane you're a musician...so post some stuff here if you have a spare moment...Pancaketreehouse does too.






This is a cover of the Elderly Woman Behind the Counter...

It reminds me of my grandma. She passed away. Whenever I hear it I can't help but tear. I feel like Eddie Vedder wrote it for his mom and grandmother....he was strongly influenced by a strong female role model.

I mess up a bit but I did my best...there is an easter egg at the end of the video.


----------



## SaintAlia

I was busy. 

It sounds alright. Better than what I could do, probably.


----------



## SevSevens

SaintAlia said:


> I was busy.
> 
> It sounds alright. Better than what I could do, probably.


Why don't you sing something and post it here. I bet you can sing.


----------



## Rafiki

There's no unity amongst Sev's followers.


----------



## shazam

I had to post the video on Youtube first so hope that's cool. I will post the whole thing when it's finished


----------



## SevSevens

spidershane said:


> I had to post the video on Youtube first so hope that's cool. I will post the whole thing when it's finished


Distilled from your soul straight by your fingertips. This is amazing.


----------



## SevSevens

spidershane said:


> I had to post the video on Youtube first so hope that's cool. I will post the whole thing when it's finished


I listened to it again in the morning and it sounds so sweet. At about 55 seconds in, is that an irish scale? It sounds like Jazz/Blues/Celtic....fresh to my ears.


----------



## shazam

SevSevens said:


> I listened to it again in the morning and it sounds so sweet. At about 55 seconds in, is that an irish scale? It sounds like Jazz/Blues/Celtic....fresh to my ears.


It's a lot of G's and D's with pull off's. In that part I'm talking about when I got into a fight and imagining how it would have looked from another persons perspective. Thank you


----------



## shazam

Love the blues! Big smiles!!


----------



## SaintAlia

"You wanna love me but don't know how - you better learn real quick"

Hah! I enjoyed the song.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I loved it too. Now I wanna hang out with you and smoke and listen to you play haha :glee::rockon:


----------



## Rafiki

psychedelicmango said:


> I loved it too. Now I wanna hang out with you and smoke and listen to you play haha :glee::rockon:


When is this?


----------



## mangodelic psycho

pancaketreehouse said:


> When is this?


It'd be pretty cool eh? We can do it over skype though if Sev and y'all are in =D


----------



## SevSevens

psychedelicmango said:


> It'd be pretty cool eh? We can do it over skype though if Sev and y'all are in =D


Yeah. I'm down!

I'm on several skype groups now anyways.

Anyone here feel free to add me....

stevensachiel.


----------



## SevSevens

thanks for all the positive feedback for the blues song.

it means more than you probz know.


----------



## Rala

You have your own thread for dedications?  roud:


----------



## SevSevens

Rala said:


> You have your own thread for dedications?  roud:


Yeah but there's a few others here who play too like pancaketreehouse and spidershane too....pretty anyone who wants to drop a song here can. I'm going to change the name of the thread...just lazy right now.

But a lot of dedications here are from me. I had some other videos up of dances but they were silly so I put them to private on youtube. 

Mind if I add you to a dedication?


----------



## Chocolatentropy

SevSevens said:


> Here's a blues song for anyone who wants to listen. @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Axwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called blues song one...


This is so good!


----------



## Rala

SevSevens said:


> Yeah but there's a few others here who play too like pancaketreehouse and spidershane too....pretty anyone who wants to drop a song here can. I'm going to change the name of the thread...just lazy right now.
> 
> But a lot of dedications here are from me. I had some other videos up of dances but they were silly so I put them to private on youtube.
> 
> Mind if I add you to a dedication?


That's actually why I made a post here, hoping you would hahahha


----------



## SaintAlia

Let me know when the skype shmokeathon is happening


----------



## SaintAlia

We need to schedule that shit


----------



## mangodelic psycho

We will as soon as y'all send me some bud :kitteh::tongue:


----------



## SaintAlia

I hope you die in this trash, I can't help it all I hear when you're crying is laughs. I'm sure somebody find you tied in this bag behind the hospital, little baby crack addicts had; and maybe you could grow up and be a stripper! A welfare receiving prostituting golddigger, you could watch on tv how they should properly depict ya. The rivers shall flow with liquors, quench your thirst on my elixir


https://youtu.be/rBgSijwAtmQ


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Axwell 

mildly balding? fuck it...write a song.

This is the test song. It has a real name...but that name shall vanish into the sands...in the sanes...into the shhhhores.


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @GhostShadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Axwell
> 
> mildly balding? fuck it...write a song.
> 
> This is the test song. It has a real name...but that name shall vanish into the sands...in the sanes...into the shhhhores.


I reaaaallly liked this one played at 1.5x speed.


----------



## SevSevens

Gossip Goat said:


> I reaaaallly liked this one played at 1.5x speed.


a) you have a somewhat of a point. i'll keep that in mind next time i play it...
b) i knew you were going to do that
c) i was laughing when i was thinking you may do it
d) it was relatively endearing (cute)
e) you are magnanimous


----------



## Gossip Goat

SevSevens said:


> a) you have a somewhat of a point. i'll keep that in mind next time i play it...
> b) i knew you were going to do that
> c) i was laughing when i was thinking you may do it
> d) it was relatively endearing (cute)
> e) you are magnanimous


sev is an observant fellow
thank you, thank you n_n/ <3


----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> @_Superfluous_ @_Veggie_ @_sweetraglansweater_ @_tangerinedreams_ @_TheProphetLaLa_ @_i cant play the piano_ @_MaggieMay_ @_Casss_ @_JOHN_ @_johnnyyukon_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ai.tran.75_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Tetsuo Shima_ @_Ginnaynay_ @_Sporadic Aura_ @_Metasentient_ @_Gossip Goat_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_fair phantom_ @_AddictiveMuse_ @_Luke Skywalker_ @_GhostShadow_ @_The Hammer_ @_WamphyriThrall_ @_Chocolatentropy_ @_ficsci_ @_monster_ Melancholy @_KindofBlue_ 06 @_Clyme_ @_Popinjay_ @_Laguna_ @__ @_SaintAlia_ @_psychedelicmango_ @_Doktorin Zylinder_ @_sereneone_ @_spidershane_ @_Axwell_
> 
> mildly balding? fuck it...write a song.
> 
> This is the test song. It has a real name...but that name shall vanish into the sands...in the sanes...into the shhhhores.


I like it! Reminds me of a cross between Stray Cat Strut and Kurt Cobain.


----------



## SevSevens

@Veggie @Gossip Goat @tangerinedreams @spidershane @SaintAlia @Luke Skywalker


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane 

I noticed the song people liked most was that blues song I made...so I learned how to play the basic blues in G's and wrote this song about my ex-girlfriend. She was six foot six and she lived in the ghetto. Every time a girl would look at me she would go up to her and look down at her like a mighty giant and bop her on the head.

note: she was actually six feet tall but six foot six drives the point home...(no pun intended).


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder

SevSevens said:


> I noticed the song people liked most was that blues song I made...so I learned how to play the basic blues in G's and wrote this song about my ex-girlfriend. She was six foot six and she lived in the ghetto. Every time a girl would look at me she would go up to her and look down at her like a mighty giant and bop her on the head.
> 
> note: she was actually six feet tall but six foot six drives the point home...(no pun intended).


I'm six foot six.


----------



## SevSevens

Doktorin Zylinder said:


> I'm six foot six.


----------



## SevSevens

I made this incredibly creepy song and I want to dedicate it to a special person but I'm too bashful at the moment.


----------



## SevSevens

Kind of just dedicate this one to everyone in the forum...It's about quitting whatever you're doing that's bad for you...slowly but surely...

It's kind of a weird song but whatever...I've accepted it by now.


----------



## SaintAlia

SevSevens said:


> Kind of just dedicate this one to everyone in the forum...It's about quitting whatever you're doing that's bad for you...slowly but surely...
> 
> It's kind of a weird song but whatever...I've accepted it by now.


This is my favorite song of yours that I've heard. <3<3<3


----------



## SaintAlia

And now I want to post this STP album in memory of Mr. Scott Weiland.






And my favorite STP song:


----------



## SaintAlia

SevSevens said:


> Kind of just dedicate this one to everyone in the forum...It's about quitting whatever you're doing that's bad for you...slowly but surely...
> 
> It's kind of a weird song but whatever...I've accepted it by now.


I'm going to share your video on FB


----------



## SevSevens

Here are some more songs I made tonight.


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @Popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla

Wrote this song after going into the forest and rolling in the mud. It reminded me of how many people dip their spoon into my brain and watch me fly while they get stuck in the mud.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla 






This song is about religion, but not that religion, that other religion. Work in process...beware...of mediocrity.


----------



## shazam

Come on Sev, get into it. Think of Stevie. SOUUUUL! I feel the groove. Hit it, I like the position...outlaw. Punch me in the stomach.


----------



## SevSevens

spidershane said:


> Come on Sev, get into it. Think of Stevie. SOUUUUL! I feel the groove. Hit it, I like the position...outlaw. Punch me in the stomach.


I have to remake this one. You're right Spider! How's the no smoking going?


----------



## shazam

SevSevens said:


> I have to remake this one. You're right Spider! How's the no smoking going?


Fantasmic. On the inhaler. Bought a box, had one, threw them out...shite.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> This song is about religion, but not that religion, that other religion. Work in process...beware...of mediocrity.


You good.

Do you think you could do this one?






PS: update your mentions dude =d


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> You good.
> 
> Do you think you could do this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: update your mentions dude =d


I don't know if I'm ready for such great undertaking yet Luke.

I've been meaning too. Heard Gossip Goat retired ;(


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> I've been meaning too. Heard Gossip Goat retired ;(


She'll be back.


----------



## Rafiki

back at cha <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=301386" target="_blank">SevSevens</a></i></span>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
this is a cover, not an original






Communion Cups and Someone's Coat- Iron & Wine


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> back at cha <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<span class="highlight"><i><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/members/sevsevens.html" target="_blank">SevSevens</a></i></span>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> this is a cover, not an original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Communion Cups and Someone's Coat- Iron & Wine


That was beautiful. Big fan of Iron & Wine too.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @popinjay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala
@Karla





i know luke I have to update my list...

spider,,,I tried to inject more soul into this one. did i faileth you brother?


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> i know luke I have to update my list...
> 
> spider,,,I tried to inject more soul into this one. did i faileth you brother?


And Goat is back. My Jedi insight never fails.


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> And Goat is back. My Jedi insight never fails.


I knew she'd be back after you told me. It made sense. First of all, you're here, and you're Luke. No one can stay away from Luke for too long without feeling a little down.

Second, I'm here...and well...I'm Sev, one of seven.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> I knew she'd be back after you told me. It made sense. First of all, you're here, and you're Luke. No one can stay away from Luke for too long without feeling a little down.
> 
> Second, I'm here...and well...I'm Sev, one of seven.


lol

besides shes prolly back cuz of piano


----------



## SevSevens

Luke Skywalker said:


> lol
> 
> besides shes prolly back cuz of piano


was piano like...



 for her little baby Gossip Goat to come back? That's so cute....talk about gossip.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

SevSevens said:


> was piano like...
> 
> 
> 
> for her little baby Gossip Goat to come back? That's so cute....talk about gossip.


i wouldnt be surprised really


----------



## SevSevens

I'm ressurrecting this thread with this stoic song about subtle anger. @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @tangerinedreams @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @Metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla


----------



## Rafiki

@SevSevens

thank god,
i thought i got cut from the team


----------



## Rafiki

got two mentions in the same post !


----------



## AddictiveMuse

I dedicate this to @SevSevens on the SevSevens dedication thread because I can. 

Vocaroo | Voice message

There's a huge ass crack of thunder just before it hits the minute mark. I was in a really light hearted and stupid mood when I recorded this yesterday. Enjoy the rare opportunity to hear me uninhibited.


----------



## Rafiki

"it's thundering, as you can heeyuh"


=]






for the mood cauldron


----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> I'm ressurrecting this thread with this stoic song about subtle anger. @_Superfluous_ @_Veggie_ @_sweetraglansweater_ @_tangerinedream_s @_TheProphetLaLa_ @_i cant play the piano_ @_MaggieMay_ @_Casss_ @_JOHN_ @_johnnyyukon_ @_Swordsman of Mana_ @_ai.tran.75_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_Tetsuo Shima_ @_Ginnaynay_ @_Sporadic Aura_ @_Metasentient_ @_Gossip Goat_ @_pancaketreehouse_ @_fair phantom_ @_AddictiveMuse_ @_Luke Skywalker_ @_Ghost_ Shadow @_The Hammer_ @_WamphyriThrall_ @_Chocolatentropy_ @_ficsci_ @_monster_ Melancholy @_KindofBlue_ 06 @_Clyme_ @_pop_ injay @_Laguna_ @__ @_SaintAlia_ @_psychedelicmango_ @_Doktorin Zylinder_ @_sereneone_ @_spidershane_ @_Rala_ @_Karla_


Love it.
And I'll try to leave that boy alone.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

pancaketreehouse said:


> "it's thundering, as you can heeyuh"


Okay so I have an accent. It's how we pronounce hear in 'Straya k?

Also Pancake you're adorable and I love you but don't use it against me. :tongue:


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> I dedicate this to @SevSevens on the SevSevens dedication thread because I can.
> 
> Vocaroo | Voice message
> 
> There's a huge ass crack of thunder just before it hits the minute mark. I was in a really light hearted and stupid mood when I recorded this yesterday. Enjoy the rare opportunity to hear me uninhibited.


You're melodious and hypnotic. Your talent runs deep. No joke. One day, if you're in Illinois, let's busk in the subway of Chicago. I'll keep you safe from the baddies and probably end up just chilling as people drop money in your hat.


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> @SevSevens
> 
> thank god,
> i thought i got cut from the team


We are the team.


----------



## SevSevens

Laguna said:


> Love it.
> And I'll try to leave that boy alone.


:0
Thanks Laguna. Hope you had a Happy New Year


----------



## SevSevens

pancaketreehouse said:


> "it's thundering, as you can heeyuh"
> 
> 
> =]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for the mood cauldron


This is quite amazing TreeHouse. I never heard this song. I am a fan.


----------



## Rafiki

SevSevens said:


> We are the team.


respek


----------



## Laguna

SevSevens said:


> :0
> Thanks Laguna. Hope you had a Happy New Year


Lovely it was. I wish you the same.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

SevSevens said:


> You're melodious and hypnotic. Your talent runs deep. No joke. One day, if you're in Illinois, let's busk in the subway of Chicago. I'll keep you safe from the baddies and probably end up just chilling as people drop money in your hat.


That sounds awesome! I'd love to visit Chicago. America's full of awesome history especially music history. A little like New Orleans to me.


----------



## SevSevens

AddictiveMuse said:


> That sounds awesome! I'd love to visit Chicago. America's full of awesome history especially music history. A little like New Orleans to me.


New Orleans is much better...Chicago can be windy...and very, very cold.


----------



## Superfluous

_Thunder only happens when it's raining....
_

If you won't bring me Dreams, then I'm thinkin' I'll bring dreams to you. I _am_ in the hospital, in tons on pain, and on doubled the drugs. But hmm, why not. I'll sing a little. If you all don't judge me... 
@SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @BlueChristmas06 (perfect people to talk music with, I used to be part of this clique! haha)


----------



## SevSevens

Superfluous said:


> _Thunder only happens when it's raining....
> _
> 
> If you won't bring me Dreams, then I'm thinkin' I'll bring dreams to you. I _am_ in the hospital, in tons on pain, and on doubled the drugs. But hmm, why not. I'll sing a little. If you all don't judge me...
> @SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @BlueChristmas06 (perfect people to talk music with, I used to be part of this clique! haha)


I'll try. However, if you can sing Dreams you won't be judged at all and I implore you too...if you are able.

Hope you are okay. Hope this is nothing tragic and something transient.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous
it's not dreams yet...but I channeled this tonight and thought I'd throw it your way. Maybe you will sing next? I hope you are doing good and your not still in the hospital.




Eh strange wanderer
Looking for mistakes
Ehh lonely I'm a man 
Walking on the edge
Turn away the time
Pretend
I'm lonely,
OOOOOOH OOOOHHH
Ehhhh
Saintly used to be
Won't she used to say
I miss you my love
Oh I'll be by home
OOOOOOHHHOOOOOOHOOOOOOOHHHHH

OOOOOOHOOOOOOHHOOOOOOHOOOHHH

Her father used to say
Just try your best
My sister she's gone
Cancer in her chest

OOOOOHOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOHOOOOOOHHHH
So the ocean proves
my mothers whisperin'
Long, long 
My mother is whisperin
OOOOHH OOOOOOH OOOOHHH


----------



## SaintAlia

@SevSevens I'm glad to hear your new songs! I have missed your music and your absence has filled me with despair. For now, I am overjoyed!

@AddictiveMuse, lovely little ditty! You have a beautiful voice!


----------



## SevSevens

SaintAlia said:


> @SevSevens I'm glad to hear your new songs! I have missed your music and your absence has filled me with despair. For now, I am overjoyed!
> 
> @AddictiveMuse, lovely little ditty! You have a beautiful voice!


I was wondering what you were up to a few days ago. I would go on skype but I've been off so long that when I log on it goes haywire.

Good to hear from you, more importantly, and second, thanks for the big compliment.


----------



## AddictiveMuse

Superfluous said:


> _Thunder only happens when it's raining....
> _
> 
> If you won't bring me Dreams, then I'm thinkin' I'll bring dreams to you. I _am_ in the hospital, in tons on pain, and on doubled the drugs. But hmm, why not. I'll sing a little. If you all don't judge me...
> @SevSevens @AddictiveMuse @BlueChristmas06 (perfect people to talk music with, I used to be part of this clique! haha)


Honey, making people fall in love with my voice is my specialty. 

Go ahead. Try 

Dreams is one of my favourites from Fleetwood Mac (and Stevie Nicks) if you can manage to do it justice I'm hunting you down.

I sincerely hope you chicken out. I don't need that kind of commitment.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @metasentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla @windspeaks


----------



## SaintAlia

^^^I love when you sing about brains. I like the line, 'Pull the bullet, wash the stain, out the wall'

I started school again a few weeks ago, it's been interesting. I'm still on Skype, usually daily but not always. I think about you every day! For instance, this morning I saw a truck with an Illinois license plate. This reminded me of you lol. =]

How have you been?


----------



## SevSevens

SaintAlia said:


> ^^^I love when you sing about brains. I like the line, 'Pull the bullet, wash the stain, out the wall'
> 
> I started school again a few weeks ago, it's been interesting. I'm still on Skype, usually daily but not always. I think about you every day! For instance, this morning I saw a truck with an Illinois license plate. This reminded me of you lol. =]
> 
> How have you been?


Good. And you sweet lady?


----------



## SaintAlia

I've been alright. Today was a good day, but now I am feeling kind of sad. It will pass.


----------



## shazam

Deleted.


----------



## SevSevens

spidershane said:


> Deleted.


I'm for McGregor.


----------



## shazam

SevSevens said:


> I'm for McGregor.


He's a genuinely nice guy though. In an interview with Diaz he was genuinely upset that Diaz left. He's a good man just doing his job and having fun.


----------



## SevSevens

spidershane said:


> He's a genuinely nice guy though. In an interview with Diaz he was genuinely upset that Diaz left. He's a good man just doing his job and having fun.


Yeah...I like McGregor, I was rooting for him, but I also like the Diaz brothers, and Nick was drastically underpaid and taken advantage of...McGregor put him on, and he owes it to him for the pay day.

To be honest, if they fight again McGregor wins...but I'm now a fan of the Diaz bro's.


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @meta sentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla @windspeaks @HoranOuros

This is a song about long and tall mamas...Rohkah means rock.






****


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @meta sentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla @windspeaks @HoranOuros
It's your favorite Gargoyle, Sev...with another blockbuster....and this time i painted my skinz blue


----------



## SevSevens

@Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @meta sentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla @windspeaks @HoranOuros





It's your favorite gargoyle.


----------



## Privy

SevSevens said:


> @Superfluous @Veggie @sweetraglansweater @TheProphetLaLa @i cant play the piano @MaggieMay @Casss @JOHN @johnnyyukon @Swordsman of Mana @ai.tran.75 @pancaketreehouse @Tetsuo Shima @Ginnaynay @Sporadic Aura @meta sentient @Gossip Goat @pancaketreehouse @fair phantom @AddictiveMuse @Luke Skywalker @Ghost Shadow @The Hammer @WamphyriThrall @Chocolatentropy @ficsci @monster Melancholy @KindofBlue 06 @Clyme @pop injay @Laguna @O_o @SaintAlia @psychedelicmango @Doktorin Zylinder @sereneone @spidershane @Rala @Karla @windspeaks @HoranOuros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's your favorite gargoyle.


Aye, the mirror's shattered - 
and you're all broke and battered
and singing like you got the baby blues... [selah]

but love you do not know the truth
although you know the facts
ringing in your ears is news of those yet undone acts

rest easy dear 
rest deep and sound
close your eyes and look around

what's lost is bound
what's free is found
what's three plus four is heaven. 

*


----------



## SevSevens

HoranOuros said:


> Aye, the mirror's shattered -
> and you're all broke and battered
> and singing like you got the baby blues... [selah]
> 
> but love you do not know the truth
> although you know the facts
> ringing in your ears is news of those yet undone acts
> 
> rest easy dear
> rest deep and sound
> close your eyes and look around
> 
> what's lost is bound
> what's free is found
> what's three plus four is heaven.
> 
> *


****

I am going to rest easy tonight...knowing that words have been delivered from an angel to my eyes.


----------



## SevSevens

@HoranOuros


----------



## SaintAlia

SEV! I didn't get to see the videos =(
I...am...going to CRRYYYYYY


----------



## SaintAlia




----------



## SevSevens

SaintAlia said:


> SEV! I didn't get to see the videos =(
> I...am...going to CRRYYYYYY


I'll put more up when I get a bit better...

I made this song when I was 15...I just found the mp3...do you like this type of music?
https://soundcloud.com/alexander-frost-dray/take-that-to-the-bank

https://soundcloud.com/alexander-frost-dray/rope-around-your-neck


----------



## Privy

* @SevSevens


----------



## Ace Face

@DAPHNE LXIV


----------



## DAPHNE XO

Ace Face said:


> @*DAPHNE LXIV*


This song is perfect.

*YOU *are perfect.

This moment is perfect.

:blushed:


----------



## SevSevens




----------



## SevSevens

This is my gift to perc. It's all I have. Just some crappy art.






All of the people, going where they will go
They'll see what they'll see
All of those days I wore a straight jacket and lived in a cellar alone on my birthday
no one was there Except for a gold light
Sat in a corner rocking I was sick, no one was watching except for the sky, sky through the ceiling, the ceiling in my cell

Put on the jacket, and tie up your hands, feeling sorry for yourself I don't have that my sister has cancer.

Jack is a firecracker he says that life is a dancer, he lied, life's not a dancer, she's rocking the boat I can't hide.

Even the things that i sense and the songs sing, they don't make any sense

Swimming in blood, the blood that i made, from gashes in wrists, you don't even see
Your father will never accept me, I'll never be rich

and your mother she'll never will love
My brain ain't as good as she wants

(humming like a mad man)


----------



## Hollow Man

Beautiful, good sir!


----------



## Rafiki

relaxing to listen to you @SevSevens
keep em coming


----------

